# 180 Federgabel am NORCO SIX 3  2009 ??



## FreeriderSHG (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo, die frage die alle fragen,
bin kanada treu geblieben, habe seit letzter woche das NORCO SIX 3 2009, das schöne grüne, hab leider für das keinen eintrag gefunden, kann ich die 160 Federgabel gegen eine 180 tauschen?
mfg FreeriderSHG


----------



## Burnhard (3. Mai 2010)

Jub, kannst du.
Das Six1 hat auch ne 180er drin.
Hatte in meinem auch eine eingebaut, muss aber sagen mit einer 160er ist das Six wesentlich agiler. Sprich ich hab wieder auf eine 160er zurück gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderSHG (4. Mai 2010)

danke burnhard,
dann weiss ich schon mal bescheid, muss wohl beide mal durch testen und selber schaun was besser ist! ich denke mal himmelfahrt in braunlage werde ich wohl merken was besser geht!
danke noch mal für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Fatalithy (9. Mai 2010)

Und wie sieht es mit einer Federwegsverlängerung hinten auf 180mm aus?
Das Norco Six 3 unterscheidet sich vom Rahmen her ja nur Minimal vom Shore 2009.

MfG Fatalithy


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2010)

@ FreeriderSHG

1. 180mm Gabel am Six geht in Ordnung, hier in diesem Fred die Details:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440472

2. Bei Six und Shore beträgt die Dämpfereinbaulänge 8.75", also 222mm.
Der Shore Dämpfer hat jedoch etwas mehr Hub  2.75" bzw. 18mm gegenüber
2.5" im Six. Wir haben das Experiment deshalb auch schon durchgeführt,
allerdings schlug der Reifen des Hinterrads regelmässig am Sattelrohr an.
Wir raten deshalb *dringend* davon ab.

Hoffe, das hilft.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

